# Mortar & Pestle dust?



## rookiet (May 7, 2016)

Hi guys,

Not sure where to stick this thread. I don't want to offend anyone, so I'll stick it under off-topic.

I just bought a mortar and pestle after not using one for quite a while. I've never noticed this problem until now, but am I supposed to eat the granite powder that comes off as well?

I've been washing it multiple times already, with a little dish soap, then full rinse, then scrubbed it with a scour... and still, if I fill it with water and grind, my water becomes milky grey. This means that if I am crushing some herbs on that thing, I'll more or less end up with granite powder in the mix which would find its way to the dish itself.

Can anyone shed some light?

Cheers,

RT


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with a bit of silicium every now and again.....

If you use a scouring pad to clean, you will be sort of sanding the thing. This will create dust.

Your better bet is to rinse it in hot water, maybe a couple of times. Just use your hands or a dishwashing brush and dry it out. At least that's what I do and it seems to work fine.


----------

